# Floating or intermediate for tarpon



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Floating line is the ticket. Think quick!!!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

If I could choose only one line I would say floating. However, if you truly want to increase your chances and give yourself more options then get both. I have rods rigged with floating, intermediate, and floating with a sink tip for Tarpon. You just never know what mood they will be in 80% of my casting is with the floating line.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Best choice is to have both. Either two rods lined up, or at least an extra spool. Rolling fish = intermediate line. Even cruising, laid up fish are sometimes best with intermediate - it gets the fly directly in the eat zone of the fish below the surface.

I throw intermediate 80% of the time, but then again, my tarpon fishing is mainly in the Caribbean, not Florida.


----------



## Cbevers (Feb 21, 2013)

If your fishing 10k floating is all you need.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All I ever use from size 10 on up is an intermediate line in all of our big tarpon rigs.... Yes, you give up the ability for a quick second cast but the intermediate actually casts better, will allow you to fish slightly sub-surface all the way down to right on the bottom in ten feet of water.... All that good stuff.

Most of our big fish in the backcountry of the 'Glades are tailor made for an intermediate. Learning to use one will benefit any tarpon angler ( and that also goes for targetting really big snook and even grouper...). Yes, if you're working migrating fish you need a floater as your first stick but the intermediate will allow you to stay in the game when all else just won't work. All of our big fish in the 'glades (either in spring or during our second season -August almost to the end of October) aren't going anywhere and no matter what you see them doing absolutely live on the bottom....

By the way an intermediate tip is very nice but it's useless when you have to keep a fly deep... The moment you start stripping the floating portion of your line will bring it up away from the bottom where it needs to be for fish in rivers... Here's a pic of the size flies we're usually using with an intermediate...

Yes, that's an intermediate you're looking at on that reel....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> All I ever use from size 10 on up is an intermediate line in all of our big tarpon rigs.... Yes, you give up the ability for a quick second cast but the intermediate actually casts better, will allow you to fish slightly sub-surface all the way down to right on the bottom in ten feet of water.... All that good stuff.
> 
> Most of our big fish in the backcountry of the 'Glades are tailor made for an intermediate.   Learning to use one will benefit any tarpon angler ( and that also goes for targetting really  big snook and even grouper...).  Yes, if you're working migrating fish you need a floater as your first stick but the intermediate will allow you to stay in the game when all else just won't work.  All of our big fish in the 'glades (either in spring or during our second season -August almost to the end of October) aren't going anywhere and no matter what you see them doing absolutely live on the bottom....
> 
> ...


Bob,

What brand of intermediate line do you prefer.. I have a sink-tip, but want a full intermediate line for one of my poon rigs.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought the RIO intermediate lines in 10 and 12wt when I got back from a trip with Capt Bob fishing for laid up tarpon a few weeks ago. I preferred the RIO because the SA has a slight texture to the running line that reminds me of their Sharkskin line which I absolutely hated. They cast close to the same

I agree with Bob's statement about the floating/intermediate line for the places he fishes. But I own one for swinging flies at bridges where its too deep to fish the bottom, the line doesn't really sink in the current, and I have no intention of stripping it back to the boat before recasting.

RIO makes a Tarpon Short that has the 30' weight of a 14 wt (510 grains), but they call  it a 12 wt. That line is great for close shots, thus the name. But it is terrible for long shots, and doesn't pick up for 2nd shots well either. Feels like casting a spinning rod.

The regular RIO Tarpon is also overweighted (428 grains), but not so much that you can't make long casts with it, and it picks up ok.

My next line purchase will probably be the RIO Tarpon Technical because I like the feel of a standard weight line; I want to be able to cast as far as I can at migrating fish without shooting so much line that always seems to get tangled at the worst opportune time; and I need to be able to make 2nd shots because I usually miss on my first. (390 grains)

But, if I could only have one line for laid up fish it would be an intermediate.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Jim Teeny TST-400 - absolutely love it.  Some people say it's hard to cast intermediate line - I've thrown this stuff into my backing.  It's got a great taper and I love the floating running line to intermediate head to clear tip at the end.

Plus, if you have a question about how the line fishes, call the shop and talk to Jim himself.  Great guy.  My fish IQ went up after talking with him.

http://www.jimteeny.com/


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

When strickly sight fishing for laid up tarpon the floating line is the way to go. The fish are either sleeping on the shallow flats or riding the currents on the deeper flats. River fish, pass fish, Beach fish and bridge fish all could require different fly lines depending.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Snook... my favorite intermediate is the Scientific Anglers tarpon taper intermediate line. I actually like the textured surface since you're better able to hold onto it with wet hands for that brief moment when you're playing tug of war with something large and grumpy...

In the last two years I've also used the Rio intermediate and found it satisfactory. My least favorite intermediate is the old SA monocore fly line (they've been called "slime lines" for years)... They've very hard to hold onto for a proper strip strike - but I do still have one or two of them... and they'll certainly hold up to what happens after you hook up....


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone here ties these snakes close to Capt Bob's here? I have been looking high and low and cannot seem to find them.

Would LOVE to purchase a few if possible? If by chance could you please PM me.

Thank you


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob,
I have the latest SA clear sink tip Mastery WF12F/S sent to me from the rep.
The tip really gets down in a current. Haven't used it on a fish yet Just tried it in a local dam dumping and worked great.

Just mentioning it, not trying to move their product as I like SA, Rio, and some others.

I agree about carrying at least a couple of line set-ups.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Orvis has a sale on ther gen3 wonderline f/s clear tip and clear I. Just picked up a new 11wt line for less than $30

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=94hk


----------

